# ELDAR 1998 army list, heavy shooter



## ninjamaster5000 (Mar 21, 2012)

FARSEER- singing spear, warding, witnessing, spirit stones, jetbike, doom, storm, fortune, guide

JAIN ZAR- this may seem like an odd decision, but she makes the banshees fearless. plus beefs them up further.

HOWLING BANSHEES- 9 with exarch, mirrorswords and acrobat


FIRE DRAGONS- 5

RANGERS- 9 all pathfinders (want to split up to 5 two man squads but only physically have 9)

GUARDIANS- 10 with a scatter

JETBIKES- 5 with cannon

JETBIKES- 5 with cannon

WAR WALKERS- 3 all with scatter laser (2 each) and with spirit stones for each

WRAITHLORD- scatter laser and star cannon

FIRE PRISM- holo fields

WAVE SERPENT- 2 of them
first scatter laser, spirit stones, shru cannon
second bright lance, star engines, spirit stones

Jain Zar, is my only worry. i know i prolly shouldnt bring her, but they have all these amazing phoenix lords and never get to use them. i figure this way shes practical and will help clean up squads quicker so they can get to more in a timely manner. plus, i hate when my banshees run from a fight, with my luck they usually get slaughtered right after. Plus, i have so much shooting, i figured it should be enough. also, i really wanted to bring eldrad. but with the limited amount of room on a ship, figured a mounted farseer was better. teh eldritch storm is my main concern. really like being able to use 3 powers with eldrad but thats why i payed for all of them. the storm is just amazing against vehicles. causes a delay for troops to disembark, hopefully giving just enough time for banshees to make it over to them. plus, you can possibly turn those vehicle's back armor in the direction of shuriken cannon or scatter laser. lemme know what yall think. thanks


----------

